# canned goat milk



## percey (Dec 4, 2009)

does anybody know how to can goat milk thanks john


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, I can it all the time, most will tell you that you must can it in a pressure cooker but you can also water bath can it... 
Canning in a pressure cooker will caramelize it some but it is great for cooking but it turns tan..
Clean jars and fill with strained milk leaving 1/2 inch head space
Put on lids and rings and tighten gentlly, Place in pressure canner with 2 to 3 inches of water
Process at 15 lbs pressure for 10 minutes, remove and cool for 24 hrs undisturbed
Hot water bath method
Fill jars leaving 1/2 inch head space... Put on lids and rings
Fill water bath canner with hot water, enough so that the jars are covered with water, starting timing once water is in a full rolling boil... Boil for 1 hour, remove and allow to cool for 24 hrs undsiturbed..


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Ditto & Ditto to what Barb said.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

How long does it last with water bath VS. Presure canning? I am not asking for what the gov says is safe I am asking for your experience.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

I water bath all of my goat milk when canning, but i did try the pressure cooker once and did not like the dark caramel milk.. Last the same amount of time.. I have some in the basement that is two yrs old, still good..
Barb


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Barb, I just had a, "Brain Burp!" I can can my goats milk for the winter fudge season. I wonder if my fudge will have the same creamy consisteny as with fresh goats milk or if it will have the same problem as I had this yr with a harder fudge consistency. I'll have to try it. I didn't like the brownish tint like you mentioned when I did it before with pressure canning. Did you find that it tasted OK despite that?


----------

